# Help! Nathan or other Website Guru's



## daleshad (Mar 19, 2007)

Ted W said:


> If you're not trying for #1 position on search engines, and practically all your visitors are using a desktop or laptop, then using tables and images to accomplish your layout is perfectly okay.


This is not entirely true. I have dozens and dozens of #1 search engine keyphrase rankings in the major engines.

I do all tables for layouts - I am almost up to . The width of my contant is approx 800 pixels (probably should be 777 width).
Barely and css/div.


----------



## DerrickVWS (Nov 17, 2006)

*800x600*
I wanted to add my 2 cents. We still stick to the 800 pixel width with most of our contractor/construction website designs. I think we usually max the website width at 778pixels to conpensate for the right scroll bar. 

*1024x768*
We have done a few prototype sites for the 1024x768 resolution, but we find text content tends to fit and read better on sites that are made for 800x600. Especially for the type of sites we create. Wider websites tend to have wider lines of text which can hinder reading speed and cause people to be turned off by your content. (I read that in a study somewhere that I can't recall today. But I also agree with it.) Yes, I know you can make a 1024x768 site with skinnier lines of text by adding a right bar or other page layout methods.

*Tables vs. DIV's*
We lean toward 100% DIV/CSS on our websites but I don't think it is that necessary for most website designers. If its your profession, then learn and stick to 100% DIV/CSS. However, if you are building your own website I highly recommend using Tables. Your time is better spent focusing on the content on your website and ensuring all your memberships and associations are updated with your website address. Content and inbound links do WAY more for your search engine placement than an all DIV website.

*Don't believe me?* Do some googling and visit some of the top sites that come up. Right click on their website when it comes up and click on "View Source". You'll see that the majority of of the top websites use Tables. (Of course, there will be exceptions.) Some may use Tables and DIV's, but the main structure is usually Tables.


PS. Those looking for Pacman may also want to look at this page  http://www.rollanet.org/~khigh/pacman.html


----------

